# Bulk Salt Pricing?



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Has anyone got any pricing for this year? It looks like Morton salt is going to keep me at the same price as last year. I was hoping with there stock piles from last year that pricing would go down. But I guess they probably lost money last year so I should be happy its staying the same.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

*Down a little*

Pricing went down for me by $1.00 a ton bulk bagged is down a bit as well..


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Bulk for us was a buck or two a ton cheaper this year but that's it.


----------



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

How much you guys paying a ton ?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

$76 a ton delivered


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I haggled with my supplier for this years pricing... got it down $3 per delivered ton just by making a phone call...... dont be affriad to call and ask for a lower price!


----------



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

76 a ton ! Im paying 105 a ton delivered


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

trainhorntruck;1488165 said:


> 76 a ton ! Im paying 105 a ton delivered


you dont want to here mine then.......


----------



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

Mick76;1488166 said:


> you dont want to here mine then.......


how much you paying ?


----------



## john0013 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just bought 400 ton and payed $40 per ton plus 8.25 for delivery so 48.25 total


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

trainhorntruck;1488165 said:


> 76 a ton ! Im paying 105 a ton delivered


Wow that is high! My supply yard is $75per yd picked up. I guess that is all MI has going for it, gas might be the only place that is over $4 per gal but we have lots of salt!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

john0013;1488817 said:


> I just bought 400 ton and payed $40 per ton plus 8.25 for delivery so 48.25 total


You definately have me beat!...wow, great price!


----------



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

john0013;1488817 said:


> I just bought 400 ton and payed $40 per ton plus 8.25 for delivery so 48.25 total


wow im jellous


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

trainhorntruck;1488909 said:


> wow im jellous


Me too mine is $67/ton delivered :realmad:


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Is anyone getting bulk salt in Delaware and what prices are you paying?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

NY guys....what you paying?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

trainhorntruck;1488165 said:


> 76 a ton ! Im paying 105 a ton delivered


WOW!! I hate to even tell you my price of $64.00 a ton delivered!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

john0013;1488817 said:


> I just bought 400 ton and payed $40 per ton plus 8.25 for delivery so 48.25 total


500 ton or more and I would of been at $52.00 a ton delivered. Thats a good price you got. I didnt go for the full 500 ton this year. I still have over 300 ton from last year! :realmad:


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

john0013;1488817 said:


> I just bought 400 ton and payed $40 per ton plus 8.25 for delivery so 48.25 total


Are you beside the mine or something and they just bring it across the street?????

I'm at 69 a tonne or 62 a ton and it's only an hour to the mine from here.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

$60.50 delivered here.


----------

